# Causey To P.V. (1st and 2nd Tiger Muskie)



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I am Troy's Twin....Trevor. We used to both be known as the TyeDyeTwins but due to a split in opinions I have created my own username...EvilTyeDyeTwin. When we go to the same places I will post with him on his username...since he got the to the site first.

Met at Pineview for the BFT gathering at 8am. Since my toon is still down I bailed to Causey.

Causey- Got to Causey around 8:30am. Waded out past the spillway to the 1st rocky point. Saw a 5 inch crawdad while walking out there. I never knew that reservoir had them in there. Started out by throwing a Gold Blue Fox spinner size 2 tipped with a nightcrawler. Had a few tigers persue it and then a rainbow took it...then as I was reeling him in he bumbed his head on the rock ledge and got free. Saw a massive tiger trout cruzing the shoreline. I switched to a black bomber rapalla and he followed it and then swam off the other way. Not liking the scene I switched to the upper ogden river below the dam. Same story...no fish. Went back to Causey and tried the other side of the dam. While fishing a man came up to me and said that he needed some hooks cause he left his tackle box at home. Thinking good karma would come my way I gave him 6 hooks and to my dismay my spinner got jammed on the bottom and I lost it! I lost faith in my karma theroy and bailed to Pineview (where karma paid me back) to fish for an hour before picking up TyeDyeTwin.

Pineview- Got to the parking lot where all the BFT's met up earlier in the day. Threw out a Gold Blue Fox size 3 spinner tipped with a nightcrawler. On the 1st cast a watched as a submarine ambushed my spinner and bam...hooked up with my 1st ever Tiger Muskie. Got him up on shore, measured him (25 inches), took a pic and let him swim off. After just a couple of casts I moved 100 feet down the beach. After 7 casts I felt a huge snag. I pulled and thought, "ok I'll pull in this bush". Then the line went left, right and left again. I started reeling in fast and thats when the monster Tiger Muskie breached and my line shot off into the lake. In a few minutes I got the beast on shore. My pack/camera was far off at the other location but I had a tape measure on me, so I measured him (39 inches) and braced my rod on the rocks as I ran for my camera/pack. When I came back the knot had snapped and he was sitting in a couple of inches of water. Knowing I had returned he splashed for freedom as I reached for the camera...and got away before I could get a pic. I told the other bank tanglers "did you release my fish" and they replied "No.... but that fish was muy muy muy grande!!!!". With time running out I packed up and left with perhaps my best day at Pineview under my belt. From now on I think I will ditch out on Causey in the near future. For all you bank tanglers out there...there is hope for the infamous Tiger Muskie. While driving back down Ogden Canyon with TyeDyeTwin for some volunteer work (never found the place :x ) we stopped for a picture of Utah's newest waterfall....a broken pipe created this one. It is amazing how much water goes through that pipe.

My 1st Tiger Muskie...if only I coulda got a pic of the 2nd.








Utah's newest waterfall in Ogden Canyon


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great report! Congrats on two tiger muskies! Now you are hooked for sure!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, awesome to catch two of them so quickly. Good luck doing that again! Maybe you will though.

Sounds fun.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Wow, awesome to catch two of them so quickly. Good luck doing that again! Maybe you will though.
> Sounds fun.


Hey loah it was not luck, it was skill....with some extra Karma attatched. I have never caught something that big, let alone on the 1st cast. Those Tiger Muskies put up one hell of a fight. That Gold Blue Fox spinner size 3 is really the ticket....thanks for turning us on to that brand/color! For a shore fisherman I gotta say....2 Tiger Muskies in under an hour is a personal best. I am gona go back to sportsmans and pick up 4+ Gold Fox Spinners size 3 and see just how many of those Tigers I can pick up in a day. All those Tiger Muskie fisherman are likely banging their heads when they hear me say this....but watch out Tiger Muskies....here I come.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

**** you are going to have to get me one of those! Then we can call ourselves the Tiger Muskie Twins. I like the ring to that name more. See not having a toon with us (my stundent) that day did have a "silver line-ing" to it. Too bad I lost my TM under the toon. You would have had an extra species on me for 25 minutes! Now the real competition begins to see who has the most fish crossed off their bucket list! You may have the TM and Albino trout on me, but I have the carp, yellowstone cutt, ut. chub, and black crappie on ya. 

So who is gonna get the golden trout, brookie, grayling, walleye, splake, lake trout, burbot, pumpkinseed, striper, boneville/colorado cutt, pike, ut. sucker, bonneville white's/Cisco, and wiper first? THE RACE IS ON BRO!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pumpkinseed? Do we have those here?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Pumpkinseed? Do we have those here?


Sunset pond in SLC. I remeber a thread not too long ago speaking about them being in there. If it swims in Utah then it counts. Even the community fishing booklet listed them in there. I had to google it and see just what in the hell that looked liked.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice report and congrats on the fish.

One thing... tigers may look big and mean, but they don't do all that great if not handled appropriately. I know when you catch them from shore it's pretty much impossible for you to not have them touch the ground, but getting them back in the water, with as little exposure to that stuff, and in the shortest amount of time, will increase the odds that you can catch them again next week or year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the twins know how to handle them now and where to hold them, my first time handling a muskie was a joke but I was lucky to have a muskie guy help me out. those little ones are probably ok being beached for a quick second, unhooked, photo really quick and back in the water asap. I heard the big ones are the ones you really need to be careful with and baby. there probably should be a big info thing all around the lake about how to handle muskies, they put up those warning signs about releasing them but proper release info would be great! I think it was K2muskie on BFT that had a great write up about them, wish they would sticky that on all forums.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Catching a TM can be done like I've mentioned in another thread and we see in this thread...however we and a handful of others who are truly dedicated to this species are after the giants meaning 45" plus. For the giants one must be prepared...sure one can be landed but at a huge cost to the fish if an angler isn't prepared with proper equipment (rod/reel line and know how to handle/release them)...

Next even lying a small one (or any fish) on the gravel/sand/rocks including leaving the fish on the shoreline to get a camera you left somewhere else is not recommended or very wise...those of you that have caught TMs know how slimy these fish are including all fish have a protective coating on their skin...having any fish flop around on the gravel/sand/rocks one is not going to keep is again 'not recommended'.

If you don't have the equipment or know how to hold the fish leave the fish in the water and take the picture. If the camera isn't at arms length oh well to bad don't waste precious time with the fish on the shore flopping around to get a camera one left down the shoreline...everything at all times should be ready and at arms length...we never lift a fish out of the net until everything is ready, rods stowed, camera out 'on' and ready etc etc etc. To measure the fish we use a Musky bump board we place in the water wetting the measuring surface before ever placing the fish on this board.

Utahgolf...I've made that same post here...I also will bump it up to the top again for each new season...so here it is again

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=34312

I can't stress this enough with TM fishing 'be prepared, don't fight the fish to exhaustion (especially in warm water conditions) because you don't want the line to break use the right line including rod/reel to begin with, don't leave the fish (or any fish) lie on the shore (unless you plan on keeping the fish), know how to handle, know how to release.

So my .02 on this based on years of fishing, catching, releasing, these awesome fish...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kim brings out some very good points, true to all species of fish, big or small.

I might add that it is important to keep the fight brief; use a heavy line and good knots, especially during the hot summer months.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks K2, great advice!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow... I did not know I get so much flack for catching some of YOUR guys's/gals Tiger Muskies. Anyone wanna donate some TM releasing gear considering I am getting good at catching these guys? Should I just not report my TM success to you people? Maybe you guys should get me on your boat if you dont want me to "bank tangle" these guys. Anyone wanna let me in on the secret magic of "levitating a muskie". I am surprised that the people who hold the TM's for a picture do not get as much flack as me! If you look closey at the picture there is water at the mouth of the TM and in all my other pictures I took of the mighty TM the water was rushing over it's body (hence why it was so clean for a beach landing pic). I personally promise that all my TM's have been and are gonna be released as quickly as possible....unharmed. And as for fighting them too long I only fought each one for less then a minute so sorry for taking my time. I have the TM fever and *I have just as much right as you to catch and release my TM's*. Just like you people I am learning and "paying my dues" out on the water......Maybe I shouldn't use hooks anymore to catch um to make you people more happy. Thanks mom and dad.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dear Son,

Geezzzzz why so defensive... :roll: 

Now it does appear (for me anyways) when someone provides helpful information pointing out possible corrections you can make and learn from you're defensive a majority of the time...just don't get it...why is that...so defensive... :?: :?: Including maybe others find others comments potentially beneficial so they learn...Its called constructive feedback.

Again from my perspective it does appear when it's you providing the information/comments/feedback its okay but when someone else provides good constructive helpful information/feedback to one of your posts...its a completely different story as your claws come out...relax my 'Son' sit back digest and learn. Quit being so darn defensive with others comments it can and will take you a long ways in life...  

So try this when someone is providing you some constructive information/feedback... Widsom from dear ole Mom K2:

Instead of overreacting and going on the attack, summon the courage to ask yourself: Does this information/feedback include any information/feedback I can learn from and use?

Always,

Mom K2


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> .quit being so darn defensive with others comments
> 
> So try this when someone is providing you some constructive information/feedback... Widsom from dear ole Mom K2:
> 
> Instead of overreacting and going on the attack, summon the courage to ask yourself: Does this information/feedback include any information/feedback I can learn from and use?


+1

It seems as though you are always looking for confliction by being so aggressive/defensive. 
People are really here to help for the most part, but once you start calling them out and posting absurd things that mutual respect is lost. It's simply constructive criticism, so do not take it as destructive.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Something else to think about.
Sometimes a post that is directed at you may look to be negative when in reality isn't.
It's hard to tell the mood of someone from a post.

Be positive in your responses and never become argumentative. 
Proof read your posts before sending them to make sure you are saying what you meant to say in a way that others will not take offense to.

This goes for all of us.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Just from a seperate perpective as he is my twin bro.....

It seems to me he is bothered by the fact that most of the comments he gets is "you shoulda done this and that" instead of "way to get your 1st TM and by the way next time....." (although yes there was one of those comments here) It seemed more like a lecture than comments. 

K2 the PM's in the background about TM fishing was a little inflamatory to say the least. My twin and I were not the only one's who felt that way about it too. Now I decieded to just ignore it and not repspond, but my twin took it to heart. So when all your post had to do with "shoulda, and next time" I guess he didn't want to see it/hear it. Now as a "more than just member" of the forum you do have full right to say what you want anytime and I encourage you to do so.

It is rare for us to give out "constructive criticism" about someone's catch/experince over a day. Ya we may come off as abrasive sometimes and poke at the flames a bit (just ask doody and Trout Bum) but overall we generally (but not always) stray away from telling someone how/what to do. As for "all of our feedback is defensive and looking for confliction" try and look into the posts where we give out good comments/feedback on people questions and trip reports instead of just sticking to remembering the negitive one's guys.

I can see two sides to this one as I sit in the middle on this one but what I really see here is that all these comments (both sides) shows that everyone cares about each other and mabey has the Tiger addiction too. 

These forums have all different types of people on it that may not always agree or disagree so naturally there will be confliction as everyone operates differently. It is just too esay to take things "how you want to" rather than it "how it was ment to".

Now since I am his twin I could be up in the night but that is what I see from here.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Something else to think about.
> Sometimes a post that is directed at you may look to be negative when in reality isn't.
> It's hard to tell the mood of someone from a post.
> 
> ...


Will do Grandpa D.....deep breath taken.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> K2 the PM's in the background about TM fishing was a little inflamatory to say the least. My twin and I were not the only one's who felt that way about it too.


To set the record straight and too be very clear if you took my PM back to you as inflammatory you took it the wrong way. You wanted me to provide you with the lures we use...well I've made that perfectly clear I don't provide lures as a lure maybe hot one day then totally worthless and ineffective...kinda like hot locations one day then one can't catch a thing. My friend its becoming a student as I stated in the PM and really learning, researching and trying does one kinda get a feel for any fish on any body of water.

You've stated in 'open' forum posts about bucket lists and I've also stated in open forum posts for us it isn't a bucket list option wrt TMs...we are students of TM fishing...like I told you et al via PMs any lure can catch a TM...but its also really learning about this fish that one learns more and more. It isn't about the quantity of the fish but the overall 'quality' of the fish one desires to learn how to catch. If you et al desire to catch larger TMs you must put the time and effort to learn as we have done along with a half-dozen truly dedicated TMs have done...information is powerful but can also be very damaging if abused and taken for granted...we take nothing for granted and we don't abuse the information we learned and truly earned... I said via the PM we've literally put thousands of hours on PV and the same with the amout of research and investments we've made...this goes for the other half-dozen dedicated TM anglers we know...

As in my PM I also stated it isn't about lures its about having the proper tackle, knowing how to handle and release the fish fellas its an overall dedicated investment. I've stated that in 'open' forums.

So again if you took what I posted as inflammatory thats how you took it...just because I wouldn't tell you about a specific lure...try to understand a lure today maybe hot and the same lure tomorrow is ineffective...its having a variety...trust me the lures we have used are a huge variety there's 'no' magic lure...so to sum it up its being in the right place, right time, and potentially feeding window and those all vary with weather, water clarity, water temp etc etc etc...time on the water and continual time on the water...

I will provide basic info and again it starts with the tackle, release tools, and properly learning how to handle/release a large fish...

So inflammatory on my part heck no so if you ever feel in a PM is inflammatory lets discuss it in a PM and not on the open forum...if you'd like and I have your permission I'll post my PM to you along with what information you wanted...would that be agreeable??? PMs are PMs and to drag a PM out accusing someone of something...well thats just plain and simply wrong IMHO.

I hope you understand and lets bury whatever hatchet there may be...again let me know if you want me to post my reply to your PM along with your PM I'd be more than happy to do it.


----------



## live2fish (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya know K2 - Some of us can not afford $30,000 fishing boats and thousands of dollars in specialized equipment. I do not believe either of these requirements are found in the fishing regs. These kids (the twins) are actually very good students as I can attest too. I have taken them out on more than one occasion in my boat ($700 variety), and they have been very respectful and eager to learn and heck they are just passionate about fishing. I have caught dozens of TM's personally and released them. I am pretty sure I have not killed one yet. I understand that you feel like you are giving advice, but sometimes advice is better accepted if asked for. Just sayin.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

live2fish said:


> Ya know K2 - Some of us can not afford $30,000 fishing boats and thousands of dollars in specialized equipment. I do not believe either of these requirements are found in the fishing regs. These kids (the twins) are actually very good students as I can attest too. I have taken them out on more than one occasion in my boat ($700 variety), and they have been very respectful and eager to learn and heck they are just passionate about fishing. I have caught dozens of TM's personally and released them. I am pretty sure I have not killed one yet. I understand that you feel like you are giving advice, but sometimes advice is better accepted if asked for. Just sayin.


Duly noted live2fish and OBTW when I first started I had 'no' boat...it isn't about a boat...PM sent further explaining...


----------



## Jim Muskie (Aug 17, 2011)

live2fish said:


> Ya know K2 - Some of us can not afford $30,000 fishing boats and thousands of dollars in specialized equipment. I do not believe either of these requirements are found in the fishing regs. These kids (the twins) are actually very good students as I can attest too. I have taken them out on more than one occasion in my boat ($700 variety), and they have been very respectful and eager to learn and heck they are just passionate about fishing. I have caught dozens of TM's personally and released them. I am pretty sure I have not killed one yet. I understand that you feel like you are giving advice, but sometimes advice is better accepted if asked for. Just sayin.


The word student is something we share in common. I have been pursuing these fish for a couple of years now. One thing I have learned, I need to make sure I remain teachable. Being a student, we encounter advice directly or indirectly from different people and their experiences. How we take this advice and what we do with it is up to that student. We need to keep an open-mind with what information is being shared to us and why. When information is shared with a student, don't get offended if it's not the answer you were hoping to get or the direct information you were asking for. When I first started to pursue these fish I had no clue where to start and what was needed. I was never told I needed a $30,000 boat nor was I told before you can go pursue a Tiger Muskie you must have thousands of dollars in specialized equipment. I was given some of the same advice we have already seen in this topic and on different threads that have recently taken life. The first individual who shared experience and advice with me was K2. If one is truly passionate, respectful and eager, there shouldn't be a debate about accurate information provided and why it's being provided to the student. Just my opinion.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Well said Jim Muskie.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

> When information is shared with a student, don't get offended if it's not the answer you were hoping to get or the direct information you were asking for.


I have to agree with Live2fish.... I did not want advice/flack about how I handle my Tiger Muskies. Advice is better accepted when asked for! It bugs me when I get critisim (constructive or not) and then I get told when I respond that I am "being defensive". Oh I'm sorry, is being defensive of my post a crime? When I post a pic of my catch the last thing I want to hear is how "I should not have done this or that". Point is that I released my catch and did everything in my power to get the muskies back in the water unharmed. If you don't like how I treat my muskies than why don't you guys donate some releasing gear.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > K2 the PM's in the background about TM fishing was a little inflamatory to say the least. My twin and I were not the only one's who felt that way about it too.
> ...





k2muskie said:


> live2fish said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know K2 - Some of us can not afford $30,000 fishing boats and thousands of dollars in specialized equipment. I do not believe either of these requirements are found in the fishing regs. These kids (the twins) are actually very good students as I can attest too. I have taken them out on more than one occasion in my boat ($700 variety), and they have been very respectful and eager to learn and heck they are just passionate about fishing. I have caught dozens of TM's personally and released them. I am pretty sure I have not killed one yet. I understand that you feel like you are giving advice, but sometimes advice is better accepted if asked for. Just sayin.
> ...


Well K2 you wanted to burry the the hatchet.....in my back that is, or behind my back I should say!

Maybe you should post up what you said to live2fish in your PM. I read it and I all I can say is wow! I doubt these guys would defend you so much if they knew how you act behind the scenes in your PM's!

So lets get a few things striaght.....I never sent Live2Fish the PM and we have not gone TM fishing with him. I sent it to my student who asked about your response that is not on this site. Live2fish caught wind of our PM's while fishing with him when my twin said "you would not believe the crap I got on the forums about that TM" He then said "let me guess it was K2!"

There was never a rule that said PM's were between 2 members only. When you type things on the internet it is fair game to me. Your idea of puttin our time on the water is rediculas, does it just burn you up that we spent 2 days out there and less than $20 to get one? You have very high opinions on guys you have never met!

BTW- your whole eplaination of not giving out info because"lures are hot one day and not the next" is a LIE! You said "the only way I would give out info on anything about TM's is for you to pay me a $500 half day and $1000 full day non-refundable guide fee". Well guess what, it will be a cold day in hell to see me paying for a fish I already know how to catch. Our lures came recomended by numerous friends that work in the fish shops of SLC so no it was not a "happen stance catch" as you have called it.

Yes it is your right to give out info but to claim your are the good guy in all of this is FALSE! So K2 you had better hide those "secret lures" of yours if you see me on the water. I hate to make enemies with a mod but in your case I don't think I have a choice.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ALL CAPS RAGE!!!!!111111!!!!!!










so awesome i got to use the same post on two different forums on two entirely differnt subects


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| 



Koke.... I just spit my drink all over my monitor.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim Muskie (Aug 17, 2011)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> > I have to agree with Live2fish.... I did not want advice/flack about how I handle my Tiger Muskies. Advice is better accepted when asked for! It bugs me when I get critisim (constructive or not) and then I get told when I respond that I am "being defensive". Oh I'm sorry, is being defensive of my post a crime? When I post a pic of my catch the last thing I want to hear is how "I should not have done this or that". Point is that I released my catch and did everything in my power to get the muskies back in the water unharmed. If you don't like how I treat my muskies than why don't you guys donate some releasing gear.


Why am I not surprised that you would agree with Live2fish. If it bugs you when you get criticism, I question if you really are a student. "You did everything in your power to get the muskies back into the water unharmed", does this include leaving the Tiger Muskie hooked while you went to get your camera? If you truly are dedicated to pursuing this species of fish, why don't you go buy your own releasing gear? Also if you truly are that good at catching them and the overall health of the fish is in your best interest, again why wouldn't you go buy your own releasing gear? As for me donating anything to you, about the only thing I would donate, you have already expressed that it bugs you.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> When you type things on the internet it is fair game to me.


Sounds like your twin needs to understand this statment a little better as well. When you post something on the internet (especially about TMs) you will get congratulations and criticism. Deal with it, it is "fair game" as you so correctly put it.

In terms of exposing a PM to others, I guess that is up to you. But when someone shares a PRIVATE MESSAGGE (that is what PM stands for right? :roll: ) with me I keep it on the down low and hope others I have shared info with do the same, somthing called respect which seems to be lost in younger generations these days. But like you said, we all run that risk when we share info.

Carry on! o-||


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

EvilTwin, you are coming off as someone who gets hurt by constructive criticism... not someone that is a student. If you post a picture of a muskie sitting on the sand and rocks and also post a story of you leaving a muskie hooked (I presume in the sand and rocks) while you went to retrieve your camera, you are going to get some flack about it. Frankly, I am surprised that you didn't get some more serious flack than you did. I think K2, myself, and others that I saw post their concerns did it in a productive way. 

Advice and feedback is given on just about every message board post there is. You have to take the good from the bad. If you don't like feedback, then don't post... easy as that.

K2 is spot on about what works one day won't always work the next. I have caught my fair share of muskies and caught them on a range of lure/jigs. Spoons, Rapalas (and all the various sizes, patterns, colors, etc), swim baits, spinner baits, buzz baits, various top water, streamers, jerk baits, various jigs, etc etc etc. I have caught them on all of those things. There isn't a hot ticket out there that catches them all the time in every scenario. That's where experience comes into play. That's what K2 has, and $500 for a half day (although illegal without a license from what I understand) would just be a drop in the bucket for what she has likely spent learning the ins and outs of muskie fishing. 

Don't think that because you caught a few muskies means you are some kind of expert. Any fool (not saying you are a fool) can go beat the bank with a Rapala and catch some fish here and there.... maybe even a few. Learn to catch 40"+ muskies consistently and then you will get some respect. 

Take the constructive feedback and use it to be a better fisherman. Everyone has to.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Your idea of puttin our time on the water is rediculas, does it just burn you up that we spent 2 days out there and less than $20 to get one?


I thought I'd comment on this as well since it is an internet forum! :mrgreen:

This isn't that great of an accomplishment and I'm sure K2 could care less that you did it with $20. In fact my daugher and her barbie pole could do it as well. _(O)_ I think the point is he cares a lot about this particular fish and has worked/saved/bought the equipment to ensure he can continue to catch them in the future. I'm not saying your twin didn't do it right, but obviously he/you/me/us/we is/are new to these fish and I'm sure down the road he/you/me/us/we might change how the fish are handled to ensure they continue to grow and do well.

It reminds me of when I first started fly fishing. I would throw the fish on the bank and snap a picture and then throw it back in the water. I was doing myself and everyone else a favor by C&R right? I'm sure some of those fish made it and some didn't. I've since stopped doing that as much as possible and take great care in releasing them (after a post about that very topic). I even have started tying my flies on barbless hooks. We are all students and if we have the right attitude can learn something helpful from any situation. (Sorry, just had to add more to the hype of this thread!)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Your idea of puttin our time on the water is rediculas, does it just burn you up that we spent 2 days out there and less than $20 to get one?
> ...


The $20 comment comes from how K2 keeps saying "I have spent $1,000's of dollars into these fish to catch them on a regular basis." If only you guys could read the crap that spews from K2 behind the scenes. K2 is a completly different person in the background. On the thread K2 says all is good but then in PM's to others she goes on and on about how much she hates us. The 2 face attitude is bothersome. You guys commenting on this thread have no idea what is really going on.

The issue has moved from the open thread to what is going on behind the scenes. Therfore I have to say there are really only about 4 people who know what this issue is about. That is myself, Evil Tye Dye Twin, K2 Muskie, and Live2Fish.

So go ahead and pick sides and say you have lost respect on us but really I have NO EGO in this and could careless how you view us.....no matter what is said we will still be catching and enjoying the art of fishing.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> You guys commenting on this thread have no idea what is really going on. The issue has moved from the open thread to what is going on behind the scenes. Therfore I have to say there are really only about 4 people who know what this issue is about. That is myself, Evil Tye Dye Twin, K2 Muskie, and Live2Fish.


Once again, dirtly laundry aired on the open forum is "fair game" you said it yourself!



tye dye twins said:


> So go ahead and pick sides and say you have lost respect on us but really I have NO EGO in this and could careless how you view us.....no matter what is said we will still be catching and enjoying the art of fishing.


I'm glad you guys will keep fishing and learning  like the rest of us. Please don't take my "respect" comment as directed to you but more of an opinion of what I see today. Good luck fishing!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > You guys commenting on this thread have no idea what is really going on. The issue has moved from the open thread to what is going on behind the scenes. Therfore I have to say there are really only about 4 people who know what this issue is about. That is myself, Evil Tye Dye Twin, K2 Muskie, and Live2Fish.
> ...


I'm glad you guys will keep fishing and learning  like the rest of us. Please don't take my "respect" comment as directed to you but more of an opinion of what I see today. Good luck fishing![/quote:1xxhme8n]

Well the respect issue is a generational thing these days. So I won't take it as directed at us. I see that now.

As for the "fair game part" it sure is. All I am saying is that you guys are making comments on things that you have seen on the open forums but you are missing the "bigger picture" of what is really going on, that's all.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW...a burr under the saddle I'd say...you know I stated way back in this thread so I'm asking one last time if I have your permission and live2fish's permission now since you keep dragging the PMs into this including the 2 to be exact I sent to live2fish......I will post them for all to see...would that be fair??? Then folks can see exactly what I stated...seems you forget to mention that I stated you guys know how to catch fish...also it seems to not appear how I stated you may be great guys. I just believe your just a little too over zealous for me and have to understand patience and stop thinking the world is against you guys. 

You keep saying you don't care what folks think over-and-over-and-over again just tells me ohhhhh yes you do or you wouldn't keep saying it...including you wouldn't get so dang defensive...so yes I do believe you care what other folks think...you must care about what I think or you wouldn't keep flapping about the PMs...so I'm tossing down the gauntlet on the PMs and the behind the scenes stuffage you keep flapping about in this thread...because if I'm being accused of something I haven't done I will defend myself and I dont' back down nor do I get intimidated at all. 

So either you allow the PMs I sent to you to be posted on the open forum or quit bringing them up because if you did allow them to be posted everyone would see exactly what was sent. Now wouldn't that be a good thing for you to say see what K2 said behind the scenes as you're indicating these PMs are inflammatory, nasty and mean...so whatcha say twins and live2fish since twins dragged you into this...do I have your permissions to post the PMs...its a very easy question to answer I believe...type either YES or NO a very easy choice to make...If there isn't a response on the PMs I'll take that as a NO and for me your drama queen Peyton Place antics in this thread are O-V-E-R ...have a great day and I hope you catch lots of fish on your next outing and I seriously mean that...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking 4 oz snagging hooks at 50 paces, high noon tamorra on the PV dam. Pick yer own fishing rod.

I will stop traffic. JuddCT is in charge of pinching down the barbs on the hooks.

.45 will call "Roughin' It Outdoors"....could be a "Snapshot of the Week" comin'.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We do plan being somewhere on PV tomorrow just don't know where yet...fish'n has been tough the last couple outings...but we're out having fun thats what its all about IMHO.  

OBTW I did play semi professional softball for years as a picture and also catcher including outfield so there's no girlie tossing a 4 oz lure here... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> We do plan being somewhere on PV tomorrow just don't know where yet...fish'n has been tough the last couple outings...but we're out having fun thats what its all about IMHO.
> 
> OBTW I did play semi professional softball for years as a picture and also catcher including outfield so there's no girlie tossing a 4 oz lure here... :lol: :lol:


Uh Oh!

Hang on, I'm looking for my snagging hooks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There has been some Moderator discussion about this thread. It was locked for a short time while I talked some things over with the Administration.
It is now unlocked. 
I didn't like the direction that it had taken but it now looks like things are alright.
Sorry for any inconvenience it may have caused,
Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

So TDT do you want me to post up my PMs to you and I also need live2fish permission...more than willing or would you like to do what I suggested replying to your very recent PM as this thread was locked...your call...waiting to hear from you on this along with live2fish as I need his permission also to post up the PM I sent to him...I know what you stated in the PM but want it known publicly now that the thread is unlocked. I'd recommend doing what I stated in the PM but again your call...just let me know.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I know waiting sucks! We shall continue this tomorow. For now let's get some sleep and catch some fish bright and early!

*Edited- No permission granted. This has gotten way too ugly!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okie Dokie doesn't suck for me having to wait as I just want everything above board on this...good night and good luck fish'n.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I will say what K2 said in a much more concise way-Mr. Evil you are a slob fisherman! You should not ever put fish in the dirt like that if you plan to release or are required to release. Congrats on getting lucky! It clearly was not skill or said skill would be demonstrated by handling the fish correctly. If you take offense at being told the truth, don't share pics that demonstrate slobby handling skills. Have a good weekend and tight lines brother!


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> > When information is shared with a student, don't get offended if it's not the answer you were hoping to get or the direct information you were asking for.
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Live2fish.... I did not want advice/flack about how I handle my Tiger Muskies. Advice is better accepted when asked for! It bugs me when I get critisim (constructive or not) and then I get told when I respond that I am "being defensive". Oh I'm sorry, is being defensive of my post a crime? When I post a pic of my catch the last thing I want to hear is how "I should not have done this or that". Point is that I released my catch and did everything in my power to get the muskies back in the water unharmed. If you don't like how I treat my muskies than why don't you guys donate some releasing gear.


When I read your post two weeks ago I knew this would get ugly
I thought about posting then but didn't want to be the first one to pop your bubble
How you handle your musky is not an option, Fish&game has proper release tec. in the proclamation and as of now all tiger muskys must be immediatly released, leaving a musky on the bank while you run to get your camera is not doing every thing in your power to get the fish back in the water, You don't need releasing gear you just need to keep your camera with you
Had a fish cop seen you He could have given you a ticket
So you basicaly got on a open forum and told of how you broke the law, That will get this kind of responce every time
Know having said all that i'd just like to say I hope you can get another chance too get that picture very soon


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

handsomefish said:


> Had a fish cop seen you He could have given you a ticket
> So you basicaly got on a open forum and told of how you broke the law, That will get this kind of responce every time


Dude why don't you think before opening your trap! You have no idea what the rules are! There is no law stating how to handle them so shut up! IT WAS RELEASED SO END OF STORY!!!!

No laws were broken here so really, think about what you are saying here buddy before you pop off like that! I would love to see a fish cop try and explain that in court! Laughable is what that would be!

Maybe this should have REMAINED LOCKED!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Well, I will say what K2 said in a much more concise way-Mr. Evil you are a slob fisherman! You should not ever put fish in the dirt like that if you plan to release or are required to release. Congrats on getting lucky! It clearly was not skill or said skill would be demonstrated by handling the fish correctly. If you take offense at being told the truth, don't share pics that demonstrate slobby handling skills. Have a good weekend and tight lines brother!


Love how you guys "diss" us and then soften the blow by a "nice comment"! It was skill by the way, we put our homework in on how to catch them so whatever! Just because it wasn't handled the way YOU wanted has nothing to do with the fact that 3 were nailed in less than a week. That is and takes skill my friend!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

You know what K2 I have switched my mind. The thread has turned into a "tye dye bashing event" and I have withdrawn the option to post up the PM's. It should have remained locked before it turned ugly!

If Live2fish is out there don't give them the oprotunity to rip on you too! Say hell no and deny these guy the satisfaction!

I should have listened to my twin. He said "really, you are still paying attention to that crap! Just let it go already!"


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

To all who have put up with this unnecessary diatribe I apologize.

I petitioned the other Mods to have this thread unlocked as I was accused of saying inflammatory, I hated the Twins, mean, and nasty stuff in PMs to them and about them in PMs to live2fish. Not once did I say anything that I was accused of and asked the thread to be unlocked because of *my intregrity means a whole lot to me *in what I say publicily and behind the scenes. I gave the twins 2 options either apologize in the open forum or allow me to post their and live2fish PMs.

I'm hoping some valuable lessons were learned. This thread turned ugly because IMHO the twins turned it ugly. So twins you have no-one to blame but yourselves is the way I see it if this turned into a bashing thread against you.

Now I wasn't going to post to the initial thread but my name was brought up wrt my TM info on handling and releasing so I posted up. Then thats where it turned as ugly as we have all read I'm sure.

Like I said a few pages back and will say again:

*Instead of overreacting and going on the attack, summon the courage to ask yourself: Does this information/feedback include any information/feedback I can learn from and use?*

So with nothing more to say and TDT not going to allow me to post these PMs or apologize, they know behind the scenes I said nothing...relax guys, take a deep breath and the world is not out to get you...someone I hope will work to temper and mentor you guys.

Life is too short to always have an emotionally charged chip on ones shoulders when anyone provides you constructive feedback in priviate or in public...

So with all thats been said I'm now locking this thread.


----------

